# Finally made the plunge.



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I drove down to a dog show in Cincinnati this weekend to see Amy and some her Sands puppies and Janet and some of her Phlick's puppies. Two hours later I was on my way back to Cleveland with my new boy Truman from Janet. What wonderful people they are. I'm trying to post a pic but the file is too big?????


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (LAL @ Sep 8 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827228


> Well, I drove down to a dog show in Cincinnati this weekend to see Amy and some her Sands puppies and Janet and some of her Phlick's puppies. Two hours later I was on my way back to Cleveland with my new boy Truman from Janet. What wonderful people they are. I'm trying to post a pic but the file is too big?????[/B]


Wow, must share pics!! Congrats!! Do you have Microsoft picture manager? You can resize that way or in Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow that is so cool you were able to meet them! I hope to meet Amy one day her puppies are so beautiful and Janet too. Congrats on your puppy!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congratulations!! Is it one that was on their website? Which one? :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! We need pictures!


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's Truman:<a href="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/1252335393/gallery_7980_1877_348580.jpg" target="_blank">
</a>

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...1877_348580.jpg 

Can someone tell me how to get the actual pic to show?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Awwwwwww!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwww, what a cute little fluffer!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Awwwww... how adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 8 2009, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827238


> Congratulations!! Is it one that was on their website? Which one? :biggrin:[/B]


Yes, it's the male on the Phlick's website under puppies.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

How wonderful! So happy for you! My Nikki is a Phlick's baby.

Enjoy your new sweet boy!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, really really adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Truman is such a good looking fella! :wub: Congratulations!!

For posting pictures, check out this thread http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;f=3&id=2


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

awwww.....I want another puppy, but my husband is afraid that it will change Kruzes' personality.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You could not have picked a more precious puppy!!!! Contgratulations!!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

He is such a cutie pie, love his little face. Congratulations, I know how happy you are to have him. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww he's precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! Truman is a cutie!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Your puppy and his name are tooooo cute!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Cute cute cute!!! What a darling ball of fluff! :wub:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE


> I want another puppy, but my husband is afraid that it will change Kruzes' personality[/B]


Disabuse your hubby of THAT notion! I, too, was a bit nervous about how my Spring would acclimate when I got little Summer. It has been WONDERFUL!!!! They are so close emotionally with each other it's amazing! They play, play, play together all the time. And, as usual, each morning when they wake up in our bed, they literally "kiss" each other right on the noses! Honestly, I would highly recommend two!

And CONGRATULATIONS on little Truman! He is just ADORABLE!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, how adorable...Oh what a cute little guy he is..soooooo cute. He looks as sweet as sugar. Congratulations!!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

CONGRATS! he's adorable! Janet is such a sweet lady!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

He is just the cutest! Congrats on your new baby! He's adorable. :smheat:


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone. He's just such a sweet, good puppy, slept through the night his first night. Janet already started potty training him and has called me everyday since I picked him up to check on him. She has really been wonderful - and here I have been going back and forth on getting a new puppy since January. Now I can stop looking at puppies on all of the Maltese websites at the office and get some work done. lol


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Truman is just too precious!! I'm sure you've fallen in love. She sounds like a great breeder!

I can totally relate about getting back to work (or trying to) and not looking at maltese breeder sites (as can everyone else too I'm sure!).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think that you will enjoy your relationship with Janet. She has been very helpful to me over the last 18 months.


----------



## maya jade (Sep 8, 2009)

oh my he is one adorable puppy. i will get mine from a breeder next time


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

I love his name. He is adorable...congratulations!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG Truman is so cute!!! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats to you!!! Your little guy is so, so cute!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

And I adore his name!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What an adorable little boy Truman :wub: is! Congratulations!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

He is very precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Truman is a doll and the name darling. :wub:


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations! That's a perfectly adorable name for a perfectly adorable little fluff. We'll look forward to seeing more pictures as Truman grows up.


----------

